# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  ยางรถป้ายแดงสวยถูกๆราคาเบาๆพร้อมใช้งานทันทีครับ

## spongefast

ขายแล้วครับ

----------


## spongefast

*ยางสวยป้ายแดง  ราคาเบาๆพร้อมใช้งานทันทีครับ   กรุงเทพส่งฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงานครับ

085-4065645  ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้าอัพเดตแล้วนะครับ ราคาเบาๆ พร้อมใช้งานทันที  11 มีนาคม 2016

085-4065645  ID Line chamois99   ติดต่อและส่งได้ตลอด 24 ชม ครับ

***กรุงเทพส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านครับ****

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้าใหม่อัพเดตแล้วนะครับ  12 มีนาคม 2016

085-4065645  ID Line chamois99  

กรุงเทพมาหนครจัดส่งให้ถึงหน้าบ้านฟรี  ตลอด 24 ชม ครับ*

----------


## spongefast

*ยางรถป้ายแดงราคาเบาๆ ทุกชุดเป็นยางใหม่  100%   สมบูรณ์ 100%   รับประกันทุกชุดครับ    **รถออกปี 2016**  ทุกคัน   

ตุ่มหน้ายางครบ 4 วง     พร้อมใช้งานทันที    ราคาเบาๆ

รับของ วัชพล   รามอินทรา   สายไหม   กรุงเทพมาหนคร         พร้อมส่งทันทีครับ


085-4065645       ID Line chamois99      ***ยางมีเฉพาะที่ลงขาย รุ่นอื่นไม่มีนะครับ***

 ในกรุงเทพมหานครวิ่งเอาไปส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านได้ตลอด 24 ขม. ครับ**


ต่างจังหวัดส่งให้ได้ครับ  แพ็คอย่างดี   *** ออกค่าส่งเองนะครับ***

----------


## spongefast

*สินค้า update   14 มีนาคม 2016  ครับ

สินค้าพร้อมส่งทันที ทั้งในกรุงเทพและต่างจังหวัดครับ  **แะพ็คอย่างดีครับ

ยางทุกชุดรับประกันคุณภาพ ใหม่ 100%  สมบูร์ 100%   พร้อมใช้งานทันที   **กรุงเทพส่งฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงานครับ**

085-4065645   ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ล้อสวยๆ ราคาเบาๆ พร้อมใช้งานทันทีครับ

085-4065645    ID Line chamois99

กรุงเทพวิ่งไปส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านครับ  ทุกชุด*

----------


## spongefast

*  ***ยางมีเฉพาะที่ลงขาย รุ่นอื่นไม่มีนะครับ***

ยางรถป้ายแดงราคาเบาๆ ทุกชุดเป็นยางใหม่  100%   สมบูรณ์ 100%   รับประกันทุกชุดครับ    **รถออกปี 2016**  ทุกคัน    

ตุ่มหน้ายางครบ 4 วง     พร้อมใช้งานทันที    ราคาเบาๆ 

รับของ วัชพล   รามอินทรา   สายไหม   กรุงเทพมาหนคร         พร้อมส่งทันทีครับ


085-4065645       ID Line chamois99    


 ในกรุงเทพมหานครวิ่งเอาไปส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านได้ตลอด 24 ขม. ครับ**


ต่างจังหวัดส่งให้ได้ครับ  แพ็คอย่างดี   *** ออกค่าส่งเองนะครับ***

----------


## spongefast

*ยางรถป้ายแดงสวยถูกๆราคาเบาๆพร้อมใช้งานทันทีครับ

085-4065645       ID Line chamois99   


 ในกรุงเทพมหานครวิ่งเอาไปส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านได้ตลอด 24 ขม. ครับ**


ต่างจังหวัดส่งให้ได้ครับ  แพ็คอย่างดี   *** ออกค่าส่งเองนะครับ***

----------


## spongefast

*ยางใหม่ป้ายแดง อัพเดต 17 มีนาคม 2016  พร้อมใช้งานทันที   สมบูรณ์ 100% ตุ่มหน้ายางครบ 4 วง 

 กรุงเทพส่งฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านเลยครับ 24 ชม.

ต่างจังหวัดส่งได้ แพ็คอย่างดีครับ   *ค่าส่งปลายทางนะครับ**

085-4065645  ID Line chamois99*

----------


## spongefast

*ยางใหม่ 100%  ยังไม่เคยลงพื้น ถอดป้ายแดง ตั้งแต่ในโชว์รูม  พร้อมใช้งานทันที ราคตาเบาๆ ครับ

**กรุงเทพส่งให้ฟรีถึงหน้าบ้านและที่ทำงานครับ**

085-4065645   ID Line chamois99*

----------

